# Fistulogram for  dx of ESRD



## eafaoro1 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am trying to locate a cpt code for arm fistulogram for anesthesia.  I think it would be 75790 for the test, but not sure what intracatheter code to use for a diagnosis of End Stage Renal Disase.  I am wondering if it would be 36145 or 36140?


----------



## lisammy (Dec 14, 2007)

36145 Is Used For Introduction On Cath Into A Dialysis Access. Use With Dx Of Either 585.6 Or 996.73 Which Is Complication On Dialysis Access


----------



## eafaoro1 (Dec 17, 2007)

*fistulogram for dx of ESRD*

Thank you for your help!


----------

